# Icloud / je n accede plus à ma musique stockée sur Icloud



## Zibeline Tang (19 Avril 2013)

Bonjour vous tous...
J ai besoin d un coup de main
Sur mon Pc, via Itunes, je sais que mes morceaux de musique sont présents sur iCloud et d ailleurs je peux les écouter via mon Pc
Par contre, avec ipad, impossible : Les morceaux sont affichés mais quand je clique dessus ils défilent a toute allure et ne jouent pas
Je suppose que je n arrive pas à les importer via iCloud
Je ne vois pas comment faire
Je coche et décoche la sauvegarde iCloud dans Réglages, j active et désactive imatch.... Sans succès...
Quelqu un connait une solution ?
Mille merci


----------

